# Acrylic painting-Quilling and Nail art



## google123 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi All,

Below is my page of my art

*https://www.facebook.com/paddushobbyarts*

Acrylic painting
Quilling
Nail art
Glass painting.


Have a look and support my page by liking.

Thanks


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

The Nail art is wonderful. I would not be able to do anything if I had my nails painted so intricately for fear I would mess it up.

Please enter your FB page in your signature because technically putting up a link to your page and asking for 'likes' is considered spamming even though you are not selling anything. This is the part I hate about being a moderator because I know you have only good intentions, but I need to ask people to follow the guidelines. Having your link in your signature as most of us do is consider OK.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't worry about giving guidelines Terry, they are reasonable and you deliver the info kindly!


----------

